# Any hockey fans in the house?



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I am a HUGE Boston Bruins fan.

Pre-season started for us tonight, unfortunately with a overtime lose of 2-1 against the Ottawa Senators... 

Training camp looked good for my boys in black and gold though.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Its all about the Chicago Blackhawks!!!!....We gonna WIN the Stanley Cup again!.......LOL!


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Its all about the Chicago Blackhawks!!!!....We gonna WIN the Stanley Cup again!.......LOL!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if Zdeno Chara will be playing in tonight's game after all the emotional issues hes been dealing with. He lost alot of close friends in the recent plane crash that killed the entire KHL team Lokomotiv. On top of that, he took a puck to the knee the other day in a scrimmage, and was placed on a day to day medical bench spot... We need out Captian Big Z. out on the ice for the first home game and to repeat 2011!!!!


----------

